# Pork Shoulder Country Style Boneless Ribs - Finished with QView



## burn-it (May 27, 2011)

My brother and his family are moving back from Denver and I thought I would make them my baby back ribs.  Went to Costco after work and they were all out!  So I picked up a couple of packs pork shoulder country style boneless ribs.

Thought I'd coat with a wet rub and leave in the fridge over night.  I'd use the dry rub I usually use on my ribs and some apple juice. As far as the smoker goes, I thought I would lay them out with a little space between.  Probably have to use both racks of the WSM22 and plan on taking to an internal temp if 170 - 180 on the thickest rib.  I've read on SMF that if I take them to 200 or so, they will pull nicely.

My question - As an estimate, will it take the same amount of time to cook as the baby backs?  Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Here's a pic so you can see what I am working with.








Thanks all!

James


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2011)

CSRs rock!!!

Take a trip to the handy dandy search tool up top and put in CSR...it will give all the info you need..

Here's how I just did some.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ys-smoke-csrs-and-pork-chops-with-q-view-done  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 27, 2011)

CSR's are a family favorite around here, too!  I just scored 10 lbs. for $10 in our local market clearance rack!!!!  Can't wait to smoke those baby's up!

I just take them up to 165*ish with a dry rub of salt, pepper, and brown sugar.  No need to pull them, IMHO -- they are meat candy when you just keep it simple like that!  Your brother's family will flip over these, and they will become a staple of yours.

They do not take as long as ribs.  It seems to me that they are done and off the smoker in about 2.5ish hours with a smoker temp of 225*, but I smoke to temp rather than time, so don't hold me to that time.  If they go a little longer (= higher internal meat temp) it won't hurt anything.  I don't spritz or foil these, but the foil and spritz might be a new twist on an old theme, now that I think of it.  Hmmmmmmm.....

Enjoy! and don't worry -- you really can't screw these up without trying!


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2011)

Make sure your wet rub has a oil in it, canola, olive. Now take them to 145* and let them set and slice and they will be a juicy treat. The temp will climb a bit while resting and will be perfect. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## flash (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I would pull back from 200. Even though this is Pork butt meat, they will tend to dry out if you take them that high. I like to give them around 2 in the smoker, then wrap them in foil along with some Apple Juice and Maker Mark for 1 hr, then open for 1/2 hour. Temps around 220 for the smoker.


----------



## burn-it (May 28, 2011)

Decided to do one with evoo, salt an pepper and the the other with evoo and bbq rub.  Just put the bbq rub on and will do the salt and pepper shortly before I toss them on the WSM this afternoon.  Don't worry SmokinAl!  I will happily endure the laughter of everyone in the house to share the qview of my success, or failure, with the SMF crew.  I'll even see if I can get a juicy close up for Bear!

Thanks All!!

James


----------



## burn-it (May 28, 2011)

Here we go!  Smoked between 220 and 230 with Trader Joe's all natural hardwood briquettes and mesquite to an internal temp of 158.  Took about 2 hours and 20 minutes.

On the smoker about 1:40.













2 hours and 20 minutes later.













Foiled and rested for about 30 minutes.







All sliced up.













Eat, drink and be merry!







Everything was a big hit with the family.  They're never moving out my house now!

Thanks All!!

James


----------



## flash (May 29, 2011)

Very nice


----------

